# need advice on pump jack purchase



## jordanski (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey guys,

I'm looking into getting pump jacks this season, I would be using them a lot for stripping paint to bare wood, a bit of siding replacement, eave carpentry, window installs, etc. etc. I do high end restoration & remodel, all my own carpentry & painting, one man show.

I've rented alumna-pole systems a couple of times and dig 'em big time. Not sure if I need all that and the 24' poles are way too much.

I'd be looking at about $1000 for a pair of 6' & 12' alumna-poles, the pole joints, braces, jacks, and bench braces. I would rent the stages based on the job (no storage room for stages where I live) and I wouldn't be using these all the time (I also do painting, int. remodel, tile, etc..)

Or I can get the system that uses 4x4"s as the poles and get everything but the stages for around $440, but I've never used this system and don't know someone who has.

Can one of you wise men help me out with two questions?

1. Does the wood system work as well as the alumna-poles? any lousy quirks to the system? quality?

2. Do any of you guys actually attach a 2nd pair of braces to the wall at the bottom? I did when renting and working at 20ft. but rarely do I see guys doing that on new siding installs (although they rarely look like very safety-minded jobsites). Guess I'm wondering if I should get four wall braces considering I will be working with pretty light loads.

It's a pretty big investment for me, so any advice would be huge, thanks.
jordan


----------



## jordanski (Feb 5, 2009)

*for reference...*

hmm, I figured some of you guys stripping houses use pump jacks... I'm still hoping in hearing from the painter/restoration perspective on this...

but anyone in a similar pickle can check my thread on contractortalk for advice on the issue, the carpenters jumped all over the issue:

http://www.contractortalk.com/f13/need-advice-pump-jack-purchase-experienced-sider-56895/#post654579

tell me you guys aren't still using planks and ladder jacks to take houses to bare wood? that's more dangerous than a playdate with michael jackson!

J


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

The only the time we have used them were in conjunction with a builder having them up for siding and then we would use them after. We are using ladders and jacks.. but not taking homes to bare..

Sorry can't help you.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Nope never used them.


----------



## jordanski (Feb 5, 2009)

*that's part of 75 corbells!*

love 'em... lessee if I can't get this pic to upload...


----------



## jordanski (Feb 5, 2009)

*neverending...*

got dizzy on the prep...


----------



## jordanski (Feb 5, 2009)

*Bam !*

...got a ton of work showing this house to prospective clients, painted it solo in 2004 by hand, no tape, no sprayers.... still looks great....


----------



## graybear13 (Feb 28, 2009)

Great looking job ! Dog , you did some work on that one !


----------



## jordanski (Feb 5, 2009)

I actually caulked in all that trim for perfect cut lines, it was pretty ragged, but in retrospect what was I thinking? I think I used over 120 tubes of caulk on that house... paid a steep price for having a serious portfolio piece...
this was my first job working for myself in 2004.

jordan

ps. here's the back, dig the five color porch...

being a po' boy I couldn't even afford a sprayer that first summer, can you believe I painted that fence by hand? 6" perlon nap on cat's paw roller with brushback, the HO built the fence, had a pond and a buddha statue in the way on the other side, ridiculous...


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow! Looks great!:notworthy:


----------



## YubaPaintPro (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice Jordan!!! You may not have made the $$ you wanted w/ all the time it took, but you have a great bilboard in town. Got your pm, I'll handle with care!


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Great looking work. Those are the jobs you can always be proud of.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

I use pump jacks all the time for house repainting. I use the 2x4's nailed together with 10 penny nails and mending plates at the joints - so far works great.


----------

